#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται FESPA C και Ξυλινη κατασκευή αγορασμένο στις 15/9/2021

## marde

Πωλείται στο κουτί του, δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη εγκατάσταση λόγω μη ενασχόλησης με στατικά. Τιμή συζητήσιμη. Παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε στο email mdeliyanni59@gmail.com. Αγορασμένο στα 1860,00

----------

